

Ask HN: Facebook killed our events for Canada-wide C51 protests. Need help - robertfw

Hello HN,<p>I am part of a group organizing Canada wide protests against Bill C51, which is yet another piece of anti-terror legislation that trades rights and freedoms for &quot;security&quot;, scare quotes due to legal experts saying this will actually make us less safe<p>One of our lead organizers was banned from Facebook, where we have been doing the majority of our outreach (yes, the irony is realized). We suspect she tripped an automated spam filter due to our heavy activity in recent weeks<p>She is the host of 3 event pages with hundreds of participants, and those pages are now disabled as well!<p>The event is this Saturday and this is an incredibly inconvenient time for this to happen.<p>We are following normal channels but are worried that will take far too long. We need to fast track a fix.<p>If anyone works for Facebook or has suggestions for who to contact, please reply or you can also email me @ robertfrederickwarner@gmail.com<p>Thank you HN!
======
robertfw
This has been fixed as of this morning. Not sure what channel worked, but it
was a welcome surprise to wake up to! I was not expecting such a speedy
resolution.

